# Fillet Mignon (Hickory Smoked & reheated)



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

*Fillet Mignon *(Hickory Smoked & reheated)

I dug out 2 Packs of leftover Beef Tenderloin I Smoked back in May. I had 5 packs back then that I Vac-Packed and Froze.
Now was the time to heat these packs up in my Sous Vide Supreme, which is by far the best way to heat leftover Beef to my liking.

I have to use my SV now and then, so it doesn’t get lonely, and there just is NO other way to reheat something without changing it from the way it was when you first cooked it.

These have already had 4 hours of Hickory Smoke, so nothing else needed.
So I put them in my SV rack, and dropped the rack in my SV, setting the Temp at 132°.
Removed after 2 hours, plated & added Corn & Home-Fried Baked Potatoes.
Mrs Bear makes Awesome “Home-Fried Baked Potatoes”!!!
She Bakes the Taters, then removes the skins & cuts the Baked Taters up & Fries them in Butter. Easy but Outstanding!

This Fillet Mignon was Awesome, and almost as good as the part we ate right after Smoking, back in May!!

Guess What:  I even had a little Meat & Taters left for my Next Morning’s Breakfast !!


Enjoy the Q-View,

Bear

Five packs of slices of Hickory Smoked Beef Tenderloin, left over & Froze from a May Smoke:







Two packs (4 slices) racked & ready for my Sous Vide Supreme:






Making Home-Fried Baked Potatoes:






Fillet Mignon fresh out of SV:






Awesome Bear Bait !!
Sorry I forgot to slice open to show, but it was definitely nice & pink inside:






Next Morning's Bear Breakfast!!






FINI.


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice !!  I forget about reheating I need to start doing that.

Like

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 28, 2018)

Ha that Bear is going to be right chunky come hibernation this this year.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

gary s said:


> Nice !!  I forget about reheating I need to start doing that.
> 
> Like
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

@zippy12,

Thank You for the Like, Zippy!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha that Bear is going to be right chunky come hibernation this this year.
> 
> Warren



LOL---Thanks Buddy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks tasty as usual Bear!  
No better way to warm meat than SV.

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2018)

@SmokinVOLfan,

Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Looks tasty as usual Bear!
> No better way to warm meat than SV.
> 
> Weedeater




Thank You Weedeater!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2018)

@SlickRockStones,
Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

